# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  My experience so far

## fongsaiyuk

Hi everyone,

I started thinning around the age 28. My only consolation so far is that the receding is quite slow. I'd say I'm a NW1.5 at the moment. Anyway, I finally decided to do something about it.
I initially tried applying the minox foam just on the thin areas, with absolutely no results.
Then in May I took the plunge and got on propecia. I was also taking saw palmetto supplements at the time. I didn't really feel or notice anything until about october when my head felt and looked fuller.
Then I was in Malaysia for 3 months, took some propecia along and that's where I messed up. As an extremely hot and humid country, temperatures average mid-thirties, and I didn't think of putting the pills in the fridge.. and the heat makes medicine loose potency.

Towards the end of the 3 months, I could see the thinning had picked up speed, I'm guessing the propecia pills were ineffective, and the prior periods must have increased the testosterone levels therefore more DHT etc.

I came back to the UK and jumped back on propecia, and this time put it in the fridge, but then was advised it's bad idea due to the condensation risks and the temperatures can swing from 5 to 10 on a daily basis which is also detrimental.

So I'm discounting those 3 months where I had it in the fridge and this is my current regimen now:
- propecia: 1mg, 6 times a week
- dutas: 0.5mg, once a week
- hairmax laser hair comb
- ayurveda hamla hair oil, with coconut oil
- i also ground some propecia pills and mixed them with a minox liquid solution, and applying that once every 2 days.
- niz shampoo once a week, otherwise i'm using a cheap brand of shampoo on the other days.
- cheap, generic hair/skins/nails vitamins

I'm debating whether i should add the saw palmetto supplements, but i'll see how it goes.

I hope to update this thread in 6 months, but remember gents where you store your medicine plays a big role

----------


## user1991

Shoot man! I keep my pills in my room just with room temperature, does that matter or should i start storing them in the fridge?! Thanks for your story and input!

----------


## BigThinker

> Shoot man! I keep my pills in my room just with room temperature, does that matter or should i start storing them in the fridge?! Thanks for your story and input!


 Doubt it.  I think his situation could be classified as a pretty unique circumstance.  As long as they aren't sitting on the dashboard of your car baking in the sun or you live in a tree house in the rain forest, you'll be fine.

----------

